# ACS Employment Date (includes/excludes month)



## sowdri (May 31, 2014)

Hi All,

According to the ACS assessment:

The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

While filling up EOI, should I enter the start date as:

1 July 2011 - which includes July or
1 August 2011 - which does not include July.

Kindly advice me on this. 

Thanks,


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sowdri, 

since the letter says _after_ July 2011, fill it "1 August 2011". You can find examples in the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 5.


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi sowdri,
> 
> since the letter says _after_ July 2011, fill it "1 August 2011". You can find examples in the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 5.


Hi Expresso, 

I read page 5 thoroughly and below is my understanding. 

1 Jan 2008 ~ 31-Dec-2009 is 2 years of work experience to fulfill skill assessment requirement. As per ACS rule deducting 2 years will be completed on 31-Dec-2009. 

I think it is safe to include Jan-2010 if written after Jan-2010 in the above case. 

Regards
Techie_blr


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Techie_blr, 

that's true, but many work experience periods don't start at the beginning of the month, but - for example - on 23 January 2008. Then you fulfil the 2-year requirements on 23 January 2010. Since ACS only lists months you can only claim work experience points from February 2010 then. That's why ACS always writes "after <MONTH> <YEAR>" in the letter.

If you really started work on the first of the month and ACS deducted 25 instead of 24 months, ask them for a correction. It should not matter in most cases, but better safe than sorry. You would not want your visa refused because of a 1-month discrepancy. 

Besides, you can claim points for work experience after the ACS assessment if you get an updated reference letter with a new end date from your employer. That should allow you to add 2-3 months at the very least.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Espresso,

I have started working from 13/April/2009 and submitted my EOI as relevant experience from 13/April/2011. Can you help me with the following ? I had a question to my ACS CO and got her answer as follows.

Question :

_Thanks for my skill assessment, which was received on 31st March 2014.

My skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer (261313). I have a query in considering my experience as Skilled.

As per my ACS result, my employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. Here do I have to include April 2011 in my Expression Of Interest (EOI) or I have to count my experience from May 2011 ?

Please clarify. 

--------
Reply :

Thank you for your email.

04/11 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...f-Criteria.pdf

This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information

Regards,
XXXXX. "_

Please share your thoughts. 

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi Espresso,
> 
> I have started working from 13/April/2009 and submitted my EOI as relevant experience from 13/April/2011. Can you help me with the following ? I had a question to my ACS CO and got her answer as follows.
> 
> ...


Hi There Vasu G,

I have faced same dilemma as you reg ACS. I also wrote them for clarification and they gave the exact same response (guess they use a template) where they did not mention the exact day but only month. This is what they said:

*ACS: "July 2010 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation. 
After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information on completing the EOI."

Me: "When you say 'After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration' does this mean that I can claim points beginning august 2010 i.e from 1st august 2010 or is july included i.e I can claim points beginning 1st july 2010?"

ACS: "As you had started your employment on the 1st July 2008 you may be able to claim from the month of July 2010 onwards."
*

Now I googled the exact *meaning of onwards*, and cambridge dictionary says:
"*beginning at a particular time and continuing after it*"

So I went ahead and included 1st july in my application. Now I have received the invite and most ppl on this forum are saying that I should have filled august and not entered july because of the word after, just to be safe. 
Now, by the dictionary meaning of onwards i think i did the right thing and I got ACS mail as proof too but still I asked ACS again after all this time gap, this is what I wrote:

*"Dear Sir/Madam,

Hope you are doing well. I know it's been quite some time since we discussed this but I wanted to share my understanding of july 'onwards' with you. It would mean starting from july and continuing thereafter.

I googled 'onwards':
onwards adverb (TIME) - definition in the British English Dictionary & Thesaurus - Cambridge Dictionaries Online

it says 'beginning at a particular time and continuing after it'

Therefore I have included 1st july and period thereafter in the EOI.

Just confirming with you."
*

They are yet to respond on this.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Techie_blr,
> 
> that's true, but many work experience periods don't start at the beginning of the month, but - for example - on 23 January 2008. Then you fulfil the 2-year requirements on 23 January 2010. Since ACS only lists months you can only claim work experience points from February 2010 then. That's why ACS always writes "after <MONTH> <YEAR>" in the letter.
> 
> ...


Hi espresso,

I'll beg to differ here with you and agree with Techie_blr on this one. See I started working on 1st of july 2008 (and not in the middle of the month which you mentioned here) and ACS wrote your following employment after july 2010 is considered to equate to skilled level.
deducting 2 years in my case will allow me to add july 2010 and not exclude it.

Also I checked this on email with ACS and they said "As you had started your employment on the 1st July 2008 you may be able to claim from the month of July 2010 *onwards*."

Onwards literal meaning will include july and not exclude it.

Cheers.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bhasker, 

I still got my letter in the old format (= no deemed date), so I'm just going by the ACS guidelines and previous experiences of members . I may get it wrong from time to time, sure. Use your own guidance!

My interpretation: If you started work on the 1 July 2008 you should definitely be able to claim work experience points from 1 July 2010, i.e. including July. The "after July" in your letter is misleading in this case. It would be easier if ACS printed the full date and stated "after June 30" or something. However, if you started in the middle of the month it makes sense not to count it. 

By the way, why are we haggling about 1 month more or less?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Bhasker,
> 
> I still got my letter in the old format (= no deemed date), so I'm just going by the ACS guidelines and previous experiences of members . I may get it wrong from time to time, sure. Use your own guidance!
> 
> ...


Looks like Bhasker is in need of that one month to claim 5 points.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Bhasker,
> 
> I still got my letter in the old format (= no deemed date), so I'm just going by the ACS guidelines and previous experiences of members . I may get it wrong from time to time, sure. Use your own guidance!
> 
> ...


I have already put 1st july in my eoi as skilled. Now I got the invite. It was suggested by some that I had committed a mistake in eoi by including july and should not do so in my visa application. But I knw we need to replicate info put in EOI inti the visa application. So I became doubtful n started searching for answers. Then I found the email I had sent to acs regarding the same.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bhasker, 

I *think* that it should be okay, since you started work on the 1 July and not mid-month. But it's your decision (and visa application fee).


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Looks like Bhasker is in need of that one month to claim 5 points.


Hi Jre05,

Basically my 60 points (eligibility) depends on the fact if I can show proof on continuing employment post 05/13 (last date till which ACS accessed my employment) in the same occupation. That is what gives me the 60 points and not really this one month of july or august.
Only reason I am so cautious about this is the fact that I entered July in my EOI and have to replicate it in visa but do not want to make mistakes so really digging into it.

Not to mention u r helping big time in the digging


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi every1,

I wish to get my PCC started but I'm yet to lodge my visa application (pay the fees). Actually m waiting for sum clarification b4 i lodge. Meanwhile I don't want to waste time so was want to get PCC.
Question: If u haven't lodged the application, what documentary proof can u give to the cops to show exactly why you need PCC? (I think this proof is required as it is mentioned on the PCC form I received from the police station).

Can anyone help here?

P.S: I received invite on 25th may night. Its already 2nd june. Haven't even lodged the application yet. Am I going way too slow here? (I know PCC, Meds, document upload, CO allocation, basically everything takes time.) Little concerned here.

Would appreciate some response here.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Bhasker,
> 
> I still got my letter in the old format (= no deemed date), so I'm just going by the ACS guidelines and previous experiences of members . I may get it wrong from time to time, sure. Use your own guidance!
> 
> ...


Just received another mail from ACS, they said "Please be advised points may be claim after July"

Its frustrating that they stick to months and never mention the exact date

the language "Please be advised....." surely hints that I should have filled august. 

I have written to them again asking whether I should now put aug in my visa application and proceed ahead or will that lead to a rejection as info will be diff in EOI and visa as july has been entered in EOI.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Bhasker said:


> Hi There Vasu G,
> 
> I have faced same dilemma as you reg ACS. I also wrote them for clarification and they gave the exact same response (guess they use a template) where they did not mention the exact day but only month. This is what they said:
> 
> ...


Just received another mail from ACS, they said "Please be advised points may be claim after July"

Its frustrating that they stick to months and never mention the exact date

the language "Please be advised....." surely hints that I should have filled august. 

I have written to them again asking whether I should now put aug in my visa application and proceed ahead or will that lead to a rejection as info will be diff in EOI and visa as july has been entered in EOI.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Bhasker said:


> Just received another mail from ACS, they said "Please be advised points may be claim after July"
> 
> Its frustrating that they stick to months and never mention the exact date
> 
> ...


Okay, so in reply to above mail I had sent this:

*"Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for your reply. I guess by after july you mean august. However I have already entered july in my EOI based on my understanding of Bessie's mail.

Would it be ok if I claimed points from 1st august (that is after july like u suggested) in my visa application? I hope I do not get a rejection as this means date entered in visa application will differ from date entered in EOI by 1 month. (even though my points remain same in both cases)
Please suggest.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Kind regards
Bhasker"*

Just received their reply:

*Thank you for your email



Please be advised you may claim points from the date you have met the ACS requirements.



Please be advised we do provide information in regards to points this is through the department of immigration



Regards*



What are they saying here? Should I apply or not??

Request the senior expat guys to help please.


----------



## grevilla (Sep 28, 2014)

Bhasker, sorry for write in this old post but I'm looking an answer to something similar you faced in 2014.

My ACS letter says "after July 2007", what date should I included in my EOI, 1st July 2007 or should I put 1st Aug 2007? 

I see in your signature that you received your grant last year so I think you are the one could guide me in this situation.

Regards form Venezuela!


----------



## sowdri (May 31, 2014)

1st Aug 2007


----------



## ronnierockey (Dec 21, 2016)

Bhasker said:


> Okay, so in reply to above mail I had sent this:
> 
> *"Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> ...




Hi Bhasker,

I am facing similar problem that you faced just that the date is from middle of the month.
I received a 189 invite on March 15th asking me to respond within 60 days. I clicked on the apply Visa and started filling up the form.
This is when I realized that I might have misunderstood something with the work experience.


As per my ACS:

The following employment after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.



Dates: 03/10 - 03/15 (5yrs 0mths)
Employer: First Company

Dates: 03/15 - 10/16 (1yrs 7mths)
Employer: Second Company


Since the relevant experience was after March 2012, I divided my work experience in First company in two portions, one which would be not be considered for the points from 03/10 to 02/12 and the other which would be considered for the point, from 03/12 to 03/15.


It was fetching me 60 points with 10 points from PTE when I filed this in December, 2016.

I decided to give a retest for PTE in order to get 10 points extra and bump up my score to 70 in March,2017.
Luckily I scored well but as soon as I updated my PTE score to the EOI, the score bumped up to 75 instead of 70 because of the work experience that got to 5yrs in March, 2017.



Now the problem I found while filing for the Visa was the word "AFTER" that is mentioned in the ACS accessment.

Which says that the work experience "AFTER" March 2012 would be counted and I might have incorrectly counted it "FROM" March 2012. Which gave me 5 points extra in my NET SCORE.


The question is will this delay of 15 days cause a problem in the Visa process ?
If so then is there anything that can be done ?


Thanks
Rockey


----------



## ronnierockey (Dec 21, 2016)

grevilla said:


> Bhasker, sorry for write in this old post but I'm looking an answer to something similar you faced in 2014.
> 
> My ACS letter says "after July 2007", what date should I included in my EOI, 1st July 2007 or should I put 1st Aug 2007?
> 
> ...


Hi Grevilla,

I am facing similar problems. Did you get an answer to this?

Thanks
Rockey


----------



## sid.j (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi grevilla , Bhasker , ronnierockey... you guys dug this out on repeated encounters with ACS as well.. :deadhorse:

Based on your Experience guys.. what the correct way out ?

The million dollor question when ACS says *AFTER *July 2012, does it mean in EOI i enter from 1st July 2012 or 1st Aug 2012.


----------



## ronnierockey (Dec 21, 2016)

It should be 1st Aug 2012. Even if you put in 1st July it would be at the disposal of the CO to pass or reject your application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sid.j said:


> Hi grevilla , Bhasker , ronnierockey... you guys dug this out on repeated encounters with ACS as well.. :deadhorse:
> 
> Based on your Experience guys.. what the correct way out ?
> 
> The million dollor question when ACS says *AFTER *July 2012, does it mean in EOI i enter from 1st July 2012 or 1st Aug 2012.


There is no ambiguity
After July means 1st August 2012

Cheers


----------

